# Crazy cat lady



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not quite the crazy cat lady but pretty close!  So I posted a link a few weeks ago about this kitten named Anna who was found on the street sick and hungry by a lady who brought her to an over crowded kill shelter who was then rescued by the rescue. The poor thing was there for months and no one wanted her. The rescue didn't know what to do with her because no onw would take her and it's sad because she is the sweetest cat I have met. I have been thinking about her since I adopted my other kitten Sophie and would go to the store twice a week to play and visit her. Needless to say I finally found her a loving home today... mine.  Poor nyah wants a puppy sister and I keep bringing her kittensm but she loves them. Sophie is fully settled in and loves anna since they were cage mates at the rescue. She is still hesitant of Nyah but I'm hoping she comes around soon.


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

She's a cute little bit! Is it the angle of the phot, or does she have a very long body? Or is she a stumpy?


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

ruby55 said:


> She's a cute little bit! Is it the angle of the phot, or does she have a very long body? Or is she a stumpy?


She has a long body, she's only a month other than our other kitty but she's so much bigger lol.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome home, Anna! :wave:

My heart:heartbeatcat, Jubilee, was a Tuxedo. They're the best. I would love to have another one but every time I see one in person I tear up. Jubilee has been gone for 7 years and I still miss her terribly.  

Here's a picture of her:


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I you didn't live so far away, I would say she is related to the 2 kittens I found in a drain pipe. If she is like Turbo and Trinket, she will love Nyah soon. 

They may end up calling me a crazy cat lady too. I have 5 so you are still a cat or 2 short of the name calling. Remember to tell people that you are not A CRAZY CAT LADY. YOU ARE *THE* CRAZY CAT LADY and say THAT IS MS. CRAZY CAT LADY TO YOU.

Additionally, I heard that you are not a crazy cat lady until they find you 1/2 eaten by your cats.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/105171-meet-turbo-trinket.html


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Congradulations she is a cutie. I am in the same boat, I have promise Bailey a sister and she has 3 cats.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Well she was found with her sisters Jenna and Heather outside starving and sick, they were both adopted but for some reason no one would take her (all the volunteers loved her but each had at least 3 cats). She is warming up to Nyah already... still weary but she keeps slowly going up to her curious. Sophie took to her quicker but she was also the only cat when we brought her home. Haha ok so I'm not the crazy cat lady yet but if I keep looking at these poor rescue kitties then I may be soon.  They say she is a pure domestic short hair but to me her face looks a bit simese and she is pretty vocal like one so I'm not too sure.




desi.n.nutro said:


> I you didn't live so far away, I would say she is related to the 2 kittens I found in a drain pipe. If she is like Turbo and Trinket, she will love Nyah soon.
> 
> They may end up calling me a crazy cat lady too. I have 5 so you are still a cat or 2 short of the name calling. Remember to tell people that you are not A CRAZY CAT LADY. YOU ARE *THE* CRAZY CAT LADY and say THAT IS MS. CRAZY CAT LADY TO YOU.
> 
> Additionally, I heard that you are not a crazy cat lady until they find you 1/2 eaten by your cats.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anna is beautiful, she sounds like a real sweetheart. She reminds me of cat I had when I was growing up with the same coloring. His name was Bingo, he was an awesome cat, more like a dog than a cat really.

Thanks for taking Anna into your home.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Nyahsmommy said:


> Well she was found with her sisters Jenna and Heather outside starving and sick, they were both adopted but for some reason no one would take her...


'Cause she was meant for you...


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

such a pretty kitty and lucky for her you've given her a home. I have quite a few kitties that I've rescued and just couldn't part with. There are just to many kitties out there that need homes


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes I know, that's why I rescue her as well. At least this way theres room for the rescue to save 2 more cat's lives.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So glad you went and got her. She's a cutie!

DH says he wants to adopt two cats in a month or so. 

Yesterday we rescued a fish tank and two fish LOL.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

That's great!!! I highly recommend adopting from a rescue, there are so many cats that need a good home.

P.S. make sure the fish tank is up high. 




Ninde'Gold said:


> So glad you went and got her. She's a cutie!
> 
> DH says he wants to adopt two cats in a month or so.
> 
> Yesterday we rescued a fish tank and two fish LOL.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The fish tank isn't up high (on an end table) but its completely covered on top! 

Every time we go to PetSmart we see the cats there and I always feel bad.

It sucks when you know you can't save them all.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> The fish tank isn't up high (on an end table) but its completely covered on top!
> 
> Every time we go to PetSmart we see the cats there and I always feel bad.
> 
> It sucks when you know you can't save them all.


That's exactly how I got Anna. When I got sophie the women kept trying to up talk sophie but she was sleeping the whole time and I bonded with sophie. Then as I adopted her I was cuddling and playing with anna and saw how sweet she was. The woman kept saying how she didn't understand why she was still there as she was one of the sweetest cats she has met. She was there for a while and everytime I wen to pet smart I saw her... she always rubbed up against the cage purring and when i walked away she would reach out and meow until I came back. I know what you mean though, I wish I could save them all.


----------



## Red the super dog (Nov 9, 2011)

she looks so much like my cat milo! its nice to know there are other crazy cat ladys out there too! i have 3 cats and 2 dogs and one mean hamster. my sister thinks im nuts! 
and i volunteer at a local privately owned cat shelter, my husband made the owner promise not to let me take another one home! im a sucker for a fuzzy face! there is one guy there named romeo, who is all black with a perfect white heart on his chest. he is the best cat, i would love to adopt him, but 3 is enough. i guess..


----------

